# Fermento vs Dry Buttermilk



## scooterjam (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello friends,

I know the Fermento issue has been beat to death here, and I believe I've read all the links, and I really apologize if this has been stated before.   I am making Smoked Polish Sausage (Kielbasa), and the recipe calls for Non-Fat Dry Milk, and another calls for Fermento, and yet another calls for Baking Dry Buttermilk (which I've found at the store quite easily).   Do you have any information as to which you've all personally used, and what you prefer?  I'm a newbie, and after this sausage, its on to snack sticks, and pepperoni, and then summer sausage for Christmas gifts for my family.   I am absolutely loving this sausage making/learning process!!

Thank you in advance for any information you care to share!

~ Scooter


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2014)

I believe the Non-Fat Dry Milk is used as a binder, were as the Fermento and Butter milk are used for giving a more tangy flavor. So I would say it would be up to your taste. Post up some pics and what you decided

Richie


----------

